# Tracks vs Tires - Skidsteer



## stonycreekhomes (Dec 17, 2009)

Do you have a strong preference of one vs the other?

We do basement digouts in Washington DC for ourselves.


----------



## XJCraver (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't have much experience on a rubber tracked machine but the one's I have been on have been nice. Not sure how they are in the mud. 

I own a Bobcat with tires, and it lives with a set of over-the-tire steel tracks on it. It's hell on turf, but they actually make the machine usable. Without the tracks it's pretty useless on anything other than concrete or flat, hard ground.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I run both types quite a bit.

Tracks are pretty much unstoppable. Great on hilly terrain.

Wheels are much better on turf and pavement. Tracks will tear the ever-lasting sonofabitch out of grass. Tracks will also wear faster on pavement.

Tracked machines are generally heavier and less maneuverable on pavement. Wheeled machines are a little faster. 

Are you doing basements in existing houses? If so, dirt is dry, and space is tight, I assume. I'd go with a wheeled. :thumbsup:

Oh, and get a 4-in-1. You'll thank yourself later.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a tire machine with steel tracks for over the tires 
becomes a whole different machine with the tracks
if you get a rubber track machine make sure you have a nice shop to put it in.
mud will freeze in everywhere on those, but they are nice for dirt work

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

Many more moving parts on a tracked machine to wear and go wrong compared to a wheeled machine, so keep that in mind. I'd probably rent a couple different ones before jumping in to a purchase.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

It all depends on what primary surfaces you’re going to be working on. If you are going to be doing a lot of work on concrete/black top/rock etc. then you should get a machine with tires not tracks. If it’s a lot of dirt, sand or mud the tracks would be the better choice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

